# live plants? help



## SHIFTLinG909 (Jun 20, 2004)

hey hey hey, i put live plants in my new piranha but i keep finding that their all getting torn up and less places to hide for them? is this normal?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah,when they are on attack mode they swim around with their mouth open the sharp teeth slice through the plants,just my observation


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i have noticed in my experience that i will see my reds actually go and bite the plant, nip parts off. i also noticed that when they would swim fast by it they would sometimes uproot it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Aquatic Plants Forum_*


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

SHIFTLinG909 said:


> hey hey hey, i put live plants in my new piranha but i keep finding that their all getting torn up and less places to hide for them? is this normal?


 I've planted a bunch of java ferns and some really tall amazon swords in my pygo tank. I just noticed yesterday that several of the leaves off the ferns (which are considerably shorter than the swords - my pygos like to chill at the bottom of the tank rather than the top) have been bitten and/or torn up. Oh well, better that they take out their aggression on the plants than each other, right?


----------

